# King Arthur flours



## vilasman (May 10, 2008)

I got a good price on K-A all purpose at bloom last week-$3.50 for 5lbs


----------



## JoeV (May 10, 2008)

Bob's Red Mill Unbleached is still $2.58 / 5# at my local discount vendor. The big grocer, Giant Eagle, is selling KA at $4.79 / 5#. What's wrong with this picture? Same protein content.


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Bob's Red Mill Unbleached is still $2.58 / 5# at my local discount vendor. The big grocer, Giant Eagle, is selling KA at $4.79 / 5#. What's wrong with this picture? Same protein content.



It may be the same  protein content, Joe, but King Arthur  is the only premium flour available in my area.  Never heard of Red Mill.


----------



## JoeV (May 10, 2008)

Katie E said:


> It may be the same  protein content, Joe, but King Arthur  is the only premium flour available in my area.  Never heard of Red Mill.



Bob's Red Mill - V2 - Whole Grain and Gluten Free Products and Recipes


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Bob's Red Mill - V2 - Whole Grain and Gluten Free Products and Recipes



Thanks for the link.  If Red Mill is ever available here, I'll give it a try.

It may be a  while, though.  We live in an area that is  so rural, daylight has to be trucked in.


----------

